Ask HN: You $10,000 to Invest into 1 CryptoCurrency, What would it be? - acob
======
fujipadam
hmm none! The Cryptocurrency market is very unstable right now. This is
different from usual stock market instability. When stock indices fall, given
enough time they will bounce back. However, Crypto's very viability is in
question so it is a very risky gamble.

That said, it all depends on your investment profile. Are you a big risk big
reward person? Even if that is the case crypto's don't really offer high
rewards for the high risk at this point in history

------
ToFab123
XRP

------
cft
Grin

------
mhkool
keepItInMyOwnPocketCoin

------
acob
That's a good point, but that being said, wouldn't it be based on what
Protocol you felt the most strongly about?

